
Plainview: chromeless browser for presentations  - danw
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/06/04/plainview-chromeless-browser-for-presentations/
======
gojomo
You can put Firefox into full-screen mode with <F11>; if you also turn off the
toolbars and refrain from using multiple tabs, it's a very similar effect.
(There are also add-ons for a full, locked kiosk mode, which is something else
Plainview offers.)

